# Best way to store carrots without a root cellar?



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful carrots - I've not had any luck growing them from seed, and have now given up in view of being able to get 5kg of lovely juicing carrots (really all-purpose) for $5 at the local markets.

Need to be kept cold, or will get mouldy! In a mouse-proof breathable container in your basement could be worth trying if it's cool enough down there. Some people store root crops by digging a deep hole in the soil and wrapping them in hessian before burial. Only works well if soil is cool.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome harvest!

I've heard of storing them in a tub of sand, but sawdust is better. Carrots need to stay moist.
Half dry leaves work good. Put them in a plastic bin then cover with 1/4 wire cloth or window screen, tie down with wire. No critters.

If you don't have a pantry or cellar put them under the couch.
If I had that many I'd vacuum/freeze most too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I dehydrate mine because I plant a lot of them. 
However, for fresh storage I believe the veggie books say to layer them in some clean sand and keep in a cool area and I think some dampness is ok. Some people that live in mild climates leave them in the soil over winter with mulch on top and just dig as needed. The soil stays cool and damp, so i think a mouse proof crate or even bucket would work in the cellar.
From what I've read, the trick is to layer correctly....
Start with a layer of sand at the bottom, put carrots close, but not touching, layer over more sand, than another layer of carrots...repeat. 
With a bucket you can put enough sand in the bottom so the carrots can be pushed into the sand, upright, then cover with sand and repeat. 

Nice looking carrots. I also prefer the half longs.

Haha Fly....GMTA!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

OK, good tips. If I put them in a plastic tub with the sand, are you saying _don't _put the top on the tub to seal it tightly, just some hardware cloth to keep out the mice?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Um maybe Fly knows because I dehydrate mine, I would think if you put a lid on it might get too damp. I do remember the sand needs to be a little damp and I think I remember reading that the dampness in most cellars is just right.
Google it though...I've seen plenty of articles out there for food storage.
Mother Earth News is a magazine that is chock full of informative articles on this type of stuff and most of their content is available free online. 
The Farmer's Almanac and gardening books usually have storage info too.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, Lockwood. I always love an excuse to pull out the Farmer's Almanac


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

If you use a lid drill LOTS of teeny tiny holes. Too much moisture will build up if you don't. Carrots are still alive and need to breathe and be somewhat hydrated. Whereas onions and potatoes do best in brown paper sacks with holes punched in them. I've read many many articles and sawdust seems to be the preferred method because sand gets too dry. 

I have a root cellar, and use wire/screen mesh. Mostly I've left them in the ground and topped with leaves and straw.

Dehydrating sounds fun Lockwood! But I only have a cheapo dehydrator that is the BANE of my existence! LOL! Christmas is coming! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

> Dehydrating sounds fun Lockwood! But I only have a cheapo dehydrator that is the BANE of my existence! LOL! Christmas is coming!


You need to bribe Santa big time this year!
I cannot recommend a gardener’s sized model enough! 
Here’s how it goes…

-Pick carrots. 
-Scrub carrots with a potato brush. 
-Shove carrots through the shredder (or slicer) function of food processor. 
(Or use a mandolin slicer until arm falls off and/or finger tip goes missing. :shock: )
-Spread on trays. 
-Turn machine on.
-Go to bed.
-Wake up and have about 35 servings of carrots preserved for winter. 
-Stuff into big mason jar and set jar on shelf because they are very pretty to look at all winter. 

Worth. Every. Penny.
(I gave away both of my cheapo round wally world ones.)


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmmm...I have to be honest, I don't think I've ever cooked with dehydrated carrots. How do you use them? Soups and stews?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Very easy. If you've ever used a packet of taco seasoning, soup mix, chili mix, etc...you've used dehydrated veggies. 
For mine, I can rehydrate with hot water. While they won't be perfect like fresh carrots, they are great for any kind of soup, stew, casserole, pot pie, baked dish, you name it.
If you plump the shreds first, they can be used for carrot cake, muffins, sauces, pancakes, or anything that requires a little bake time and will taste as good as fresh.
They can also be ground up after being dried, and used later (along with water) to make carrot puree.

If I'm making soup, stew, or something with a good amount of liquids I just toss then dry into the pot or crock pot along with all kinds of other dried or fresh veggies. Like a soup mix, but waaaaay better and far more tasty. :wink:

There is no way I could eat up all the carrots I grow (or the oodles of other things) and I hate letting things go to waste. Drying works better for me than canning or pickling veggies because it's easier and requires less work/time...something I don't have much extra of.

Greens like kale, Swiss chard, and spinach are even easier!
Pick, rinse, stuff into dehydrator, sleep, pack into containers. That's it.
Dehydrated foods take up a lot less room, but plump back up very well.


----------

